# system error: stop error...0x00000024...



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi All,
Previously I've submitted this type of errror in my 2003 sever, but no body answer!!!
Today the server shut down suddenly & got this error with the values:

System Error: Stop error 0x00000024(0x001902d4,0xf629f724,0xf71b27b1)

What should I check to find out?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run

chkdsdk /r


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Run this from command prompt? then what's should I type in command prompt?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the cmd promt and run as admin then paste this in and press enter

chkdsk /r


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
Yesterday & today I've run this chkdsk /r from command prompt. But, It failed. Please see the attachment to understand the error.

This is telling that another process is usingb this volume.

In addition today it happans again giving this error:
0x0000008e(0x0000005,0xf5dd5895,0xf3a599d8,0x000000) in the blue screen:upset:.

Thanks...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

paste this into the run box

chkdsdk /r

press enter

reboot the computer

with 8E you need to post the full error message,there are a number of causes and it usually points to which one


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok,
I'll try to send you the full error message with 8e next time if I can. But problem is the server restart itself after 100 seconds showing the descripton in the blue screen.

But,
>>"paste this into the run box chkdsdk /r press enter". I know how to run a command...
I told u that after pressing Enter, I m getting that message mentioned in the attachment.
And u see no program is running...so which 1 is using that volume???

I m totally confused..


----------



## arib (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi.
Just boot from cd by inserting bootable win 2003 cd & select First "R" Repair option,select which windows u have installed on which drive,
put this command chkdsk /r/f/s after giving the administrator password.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Or you can get to the command line, issue the command, hit Y to run the check after the computer reboots, and then reboot the computer. The volume is mounted by the operating system, which IS the process that's using the volume. You can also do the above mentioned booting from the OS CD.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi All,
It's late reply...sorry for that.

I ran the chkdsk /r from command prompt, finished 5 steps of disk checking, finally the system give me message "The volume is clean".

So, what's now?

Here I've attched the heat of the system from speedfan this morning. Is the heat responsible?:upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste with some arcticsilver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Dai,
So, what do you think now? answer me clearly. r u sure the high temparature is responsible?
But, "The volume is clean" - what is mean by that? The configuration & other installation is ok? Also no hardware behind this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't start new threads for related problems

you appear to have multiple causes for your problems
we try to deal with them 1 at a time
the cpu is to hot
start with cleaning the dust out and redoing the paste

do you have a fan on the front drawing cool air in
one at the rear exhausting the hot air as you appear to have a circulation problem also

post your specs on this thread

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

d/load and run the h/d makers diognostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,
I've posted 2 image to know about my system's properties. Hope from here, you will know whats are described in the list.

Advice after analysis if possible. I'll do rest of the tasks tomorrow & will post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post this information

video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Dai,
Please look at this info: (I tried to submit exact info, but may be some mix up)

1) Vedio Card: ATI Readon Xpress 200 (ATI display Adapter) 
2) M0ther board: Intel desktop board
3) CPU (Processor): Intel (R) Pentium (R) D CPU 2.80 MHz
4) RAM: UMAX DDR2 1 GB
5) Power supply: Model ISO 400
AC Input - 115/230V
DC out - +303V - 20A(ORG)
 Max Out - 300 W
6) Wattage - ?

HD - Seagate 320 GB.

(I've attached a extra fan in front of the server today).

* I want to add 1 more thing, now some times there is no display, but whle CPU running!!! Today server started 10/12 time pressing the power/restart button.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow another psu to try in it


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Dai,
thats it?
Well, I've bought new RAM & Hard drive, continue the experiment, perhaps my my HD was damaged...
Anyway...thanks for everything.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you try another psu in it


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Dai,
the psu is ok...no doubt, problem is in HDD (or OS or RAM). So, I m installing in new HDD with new RAM. & reconfiguring.

Thankssss.


----------

